
Ask HN: Why would businesses care for lowcode/Nocode tools? - kinj28
Given : businesses are already using COTS apps for running their business. Eg - employee applications  (Workday&#x2F;successfactors) sales &amp; market facing applications (SFDC) &#x2F; Business oS - SAP HANA.<p>Given the above, why exactly dev tools like outsystems, (have raised north of 300M USD), appian, mendix, kony will excite  large&#x2F;mid size enterprises.
======
ramon
For custom solutions, there is always something that needs a specific fit and
needs to be custom developed and that is where these products fit in.

------
billconan
there are small businesses like day care center, restaurant, motel. They need
customization and can’t afford engineering

